# Some budget light reviews-Xenon lights



## mac66 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have access to CR123 batteries at work and decided to buy a bunch of inexpensive lights from dealextreme.com to try out. I bought 4 LED lights (reviewed in the LED cheap light review forum) and these 3 Xenon powered jobs Thought I would share if anyone is interested in these good quality but inexpensive lights.


*Romisen RX-A Xenon 2x123 batteries 5.25" $10.74*
Comments: Same exact body as the Romisen LED RC-M4 . Nice light, it is as bright as my Streamlight Scorpion but not at bright as its' led version. Clicky on/of button. Wrist strap.







*Hugsby B2 Xenon 2x123 batts 5.25" $10.74*
Comments: Thick body and larger head. Nice sharp checkering on the body gives it a good grip. Very bright white light. Has a momentary rubber on button but a twist on end cap to stay on. Probably the best bang for the buck out there. Well made and brighter than most xenon bulb lights I've seen. Too thick for a pocket light. It is would be my first choice for a xenon tactical light. Great price and blows the other lights away in terms of performance.






*9V GNP SDU Xenon 2x123 4.5" $12.95*
Comments: Handy pocket size, brighter than the Scorpion but not the B2 above. Twist on with momentary button. A great little xenon light for the price. Not as tactical looking.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Some DX light reviews-Xenon lights*



mac66 said:


> *Romisen RX-A Xenon 2x123 batteries 5.25" $10.74*
> Comments: Same exact body as the Romisen LED RC-M4 . Nice light, it is as bright as my Streamlight Scorpion but not at bright as its' led version. Clicky on/of button. Wrist strap.


I've been looking at this one for use as a P60 drop-in host or maybe leave as an incan.

I like the build quality of the Romisen lights I currently have.

I assume it's a reverse clicky.


----------



## mac66 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Some DX light reviews-Xenon lights*



Black Rose said:


> I've been looking at this one for use as a P60 drop-in host or maybe leave as an incan.
> 
> I like the build quality of the Romisen lights I currently have.
> 
> I assume it's a reverse clicky.



It is a reverse clicky. You might want to try the same light in the LED version. It uses a CREE P4 bulb and is quite bright. Romisen RC-M4 about $17 and change.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice review, thank you. I like the bottom two lights, I'm not so crazy about the looks of the Romisen though.


----------



## DUQ (Sep 20, 2008)

How's the fit and finish of the 9V GNP SDU Xenon 2x123? I've had my eye on it for a while now.


----------



## mac66 (Sep 21, 2008)

DUQ said:


> How's the fit and finish of the 9V GNP SDU Xenon 2x123? I've had my eye on it for a while now.



It seems very well made. Fit and finish are very good. Mine didn't have the white lettering on it. In fact it had no markings on it at all.


----------



## mac66 (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is another light I forgot to add.

*Xenon 7.2 V COP Compass $9.12 2xCR123 5.5"* 
Pretty solid, heavy duty light. Has good sharp knurling which makes it easy to hold onto. Can use rechargable 123s. I was disappointed that the light output was not very bright with standard 123 batteries, otherwise this would be a great light for the price. It may be a good light to build something else on or put a LED module in but not a very good deal on it's own. It does have an adjustable beam and the reverse clicky on/off button is a small compass.


----------



## mac66 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Group Shot-Cheap lights*

I posted a review of the LED lights in the LED section but I wanted to put up a group shot of the 8 lights I looked at.

From left to right

9V GNP SDU Xenon $12.95
Hugsby B2 Xenon $10.74
Romisen RC-M4 Cree $17.30
Romisen RX-A Xenon $10.74
7.2V COP Compass Xenon $9.12
Romisen RC-G4 Cree $17.80
Romisen RC-K4 Cree $17.24
Ultrafire WF-505B Cree $15.50


----------



## Kerch (Sep 24, 2008)

Can all of these host P60 sized drop-ins? They seem like a good cheap way of getting a 2*CR123A P60 host.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 24, 2008)

Good job, we need more of these budget roundup's!


----------



## ampdude (Sep 24, 2008)

The one that says "Lithium Power" with the compass on top.. is that a 2 cell or 3 cell light since you mentioned 7.2V?

I'm looking for a cheap 3 cell P60 host with decent build quality and knurling that has a body wide enough that will take two AW P18500's.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 25, 2008)

Kerch said:


> Can all of these host P60 sized drop-ins?


What drop-ins are you referring to? If LED, your question does not belong here.


----------



## mac66 (Sep 25, 2008)

ampdude said:


> The one that says "Lithium Power" with the compass on top.. is that a 2 cell or 3 cell light since you mentioned 7.2V?
> 
> I'm looking for a cheap 3 cell P60 host with decent build quality and knurling that has a body wide enough that will take two AW P18500's.


 

The Lithium Power is the COP light. It is a 2 cell CR123 light light but can use 3.6v rechargables. I don't know about the 18500s. Best thing is go to the websight and read the reviews and ask on the forum.

I think it would make a good host light though.

BTW, I call it the Pamela Anderson light. Cheap, well built but not too bright.


----------



## Kerch (Sep 25, 2008)

DM51 said:


> What drop-ins are you referring to? If LED, your question does not belong here.


I thought "P60" referred to the size of the drop-in, so I was referring to any drop-ins of that size, Xenon or otherwise.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 25, 2008)

There is no hard rule about it, but the term "drop-in" is usually used when referring to LED assemblies. 

For the replacement incandescent equivalent, the usual term is "Lamp Assembly".

I just wanted to be clear about what you were referring to, as discussion about LED drop-ins would not belong in this thread.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 25, 2008)

mac66 said:


> The Lithium Power is the COP light. It is a 2 cell CR123 light light but can use 3.2v rechargables. I don't know about the 18500s. Best thing is go to the websight and read the reviews and ask on the forum.
> 
> I think it would make a good host light though.
> 
> BTW, I call it the Pamela Anderson light. Cheap, well built but not too bright.



I was kind of looking on DX for such a light, but nothing really jumped out at me. The WF-500 will take two P18500's without the extender, but it's not a P60/D26 type light.


----------



## lctorana (Sep 26, 2008)

ampdude said:


> I'm looking for a cheap 3 cell P60 host with decent build quality and knurling that has a body wide enough that will take two AW P18500's.


 
The "Smidd" aka WF-501C is cheap, takes 2 x 18500, takes D26 assemblies, and I have no complaints about build quality.

I run an EO-9 in mine with two protected AW 18500s, and am very pleased with it. I suspect you plan something similar.


----------



## yellow (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry DM, but I think You exaggerate a bit here.

A question on the size of possible host lights - no matter if Led or bulb inserts are planned - belongs into the thread where these lights are tested, asked to the tester of these lights, imho
... or should he ask: "Please mac, could You answer, in the led sub-forum, if a ususal P60 style insert will fit in these lights?"



because when this total overreaction were right, dont forget to give this guy here


ampdude said:


> I'm looking for a cheap 3 cell P60 host with decent build quality and knurling that has a body wide enough that will take two AW P18500's.


the hint that his question does not belong in here (where it belongs, because "ask the tester") but into the "electronics", or, when the moderator there thinks it does not suit, into the "modding" forum
.
.
.


common sense, please


----------



## DM51 (Sep 26, 2008)

yellow... it is quite difficult to understand what you are trying to say. Are you accusing me of “exaggeration” and “total over-reaction”? I clarified a point about correct terminology, and said that posts about LED drop-ins belong in the LED forum, and that is total over-reaction?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Sep 26, 2008)

Can a LumensFactory D26 or Surefire P60 lamp assembly fit in the *Hugsby B2 Xenon?

*If it does I'm buying one... or two!


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 26, 2008)

I believe Yellow is reacting to this post.



DM51 said:


> What drop-ins are you referring to? If LED, your question does not belong here.




Yes you did add the terminology definitions and left it at that. However Yellow is reacting to the fact that you reacted to this case of terminology, "led drop in" but not the case, when some one is talking about battery options. 

If you follow your same strictness, then talk about rechargeable batteries should belong in the battery sections of the forum.

Yellow is a little over reacting, IMHO.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 26, 2008)

lctorana said:


> The "Smidd" aka WF-501C is cheap, takes 2 x 18500, takes D26 assemblies, and I have no complaints about build quality.
> 
> I run an EO-9 in mine with two protected AW 18500s, and am very pleased with it. I suspect you plan something similar.



Thank you! Yes, I plan to run a P91 or EO-9 in one.

Are the threads the same as the Surefire C/P series? I'm not crazy about the fat tail caps that come on a lot of the chinese made lights.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 26, 2008)

Solscud007... I see your point, but it is one thing to establish that a light will accept a LED drop-in, and quite different matter to then go on to discuss which particular drop-in might be the best. That second part, as I was reminding members, is what belongs in the LED forum.

In the same way (to use your analogy) it is fine to establish that a light will accept a certain size of rechargeable battery, but a separate matter to discuss which _brand_ would be best. 

Threads have a habit of running off on tangents, and the aim of my post was to forestall any discussion of LED drop-ins here in the Incan section, where they do not belong.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 26, 2008)

To anyone here who owns both, what do you think of the build quality of the Superfire WF-501C versus the Wolf-Eyes 9TX Raider?

Wolf-Eyes 9TX Raider = $49.95 + shipping.
Superfire WF-501C = $15.00 shipped.

Both are made in China and have that big fat tailcap I don't really like. Wolf-Eyes is a well known brand name though and seems to have a reputation for decent quality.


----------



## mac66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Can a LumensFactory D26 or Surefire P60 lamp assembly fit in the *Hugsby B2 Xenon?
> 
> *If it does I'm buying one... or two!



I bought a P60 type LED lamp for one of my other lights. I will try it in the Hugsby over the weekend and let you know.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 26, 2008)

mac66 said:


> I bought a P60 type LED lamp for one of my other lights. I will try it in the Hugsby over the weekend and let you know.



Thanks!! I am interested as well. Can you take the Hugsby apart and post some pictures of all the parts?

thanks!!


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Sep 27, 2008)

mac66 said:


> I bought a P60 type LED lamp for one of my other lights. I will try it in the Hugsby over the weekend and let you know.



If the Hugsby is a P60 host, I'd rate it first and best among all the other P60 style clones because of its simple but ultra reliable twisty tailcap. Too often I've had issues with my cheapo "yumcha branded whateverfire" reverse clickie tailcaps failing/breaking at the worst moments. My Surefire tailcaps aren't exactly guilt-free too, I've had issues with my SW02, Z48 & Z58 failing also, thats why I always have the Z41 as backup.

Thank goodness those moments weren't life or death situations, but they were still tricky moments nonetheless...:shakehead


----------



## ampdude (Sep 30, 2008)

Another forum member pointed this out to me:

According to this the Wolf-Eyes 9AF Raider will not take P60 modules:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202879
_*"The 9A cannot fit lamps with a non-removeable outer spring, like the Surefire P90."*_

Does anybody know if the Wolf-Eyes 9TX Raider will?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think that just means the spring needs to be detachable. The LF D26 modules work in SF lights, and for WE lights like the Raider, you just take off the outer (larger) spring. If the spring isn't detachable, obviously the module won't fit.


----------



## VegasF6 (Oct 16, 2008)

So, I am still hoping for an answer on this. Will the Hugsby B2 take the Lumens Factory HO-9? Or will it accept DX sku 3218 as a spare? 

And, does anyone know of a light on DX that could run the E0-9?


----------



## lctorana (Oct 16, 2008)

VegasF6 said:


> And, does anyone know of a light on DX that could run the E0-9?


Answered in post #17 above.


----------



## VegasF6 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks, I searched for the WF-501C on DX and didn't get results. However, I didn't think to search for "Smidd" that worked. MCOCDC also stated it in this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167615
But I had the same problems. Now I am reading about the wolf eyes raider. Or do I just upgrade my M90 rattlesnake with a LF assembly....hmm.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 23, 2008)

mac66 said:


> *[quote removed - DM51]*


 
Hi, would you know which sku on DX to order replacement bulbs for the Hugsby B2?? I ordered *[link removed - DM51]* and they're too big, when i put them in, there is a huge doughnut in the hotspot.

Also, i was using trustfire 3.6volt 880 mAh 16340s and it fried the bulb and fried the replacement too :shrug: don't have a meter to measure the voltage so i'm goin to run them down a bit in another light.

My beam wasnt really very white, maybe you could recommend another bulb??

Thanks man


----------



## sappyg (Oct 24, 2008)

DM51 said:


> There is no hard rule about it, but the term "drop-in" is usually used when referring to LED assemblies.
> 
> For the replacement incandescent equivalent, the usual term is "Lamp Assembly".
> 
> I just wanted to be clear about what you were referring to, as discussion about LED drop-ins would not belong in this thread.


 
oooops.... i was not clear on this myself. i think at times i may have used each term incorrectly.... this is good to know


----------

